# Mqj Sub,



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

I got this off of ebay out of interest as heard about them on another forum, i have to say for the Â£16 posted i paid from HK im impressed, bracelet it very functional and has proper screws, screw on case back and crown both with gaskets, i dont think its 300m WR   bezel has a very nice click but sadly doesnt line up spot on but still is ok, even the cyclops has good magnification, its got a auto movement, one of the DG types i think, not sure of model# all in all good bang for the buck subalike,not sure if ill leave the bracelet or go nato,

paul










and on one of roys nato's


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I like that a lot! I would keep the NATO on for now, it's an amazing combination! Looks a lot better than the usual JB NATO.

I don't know how it is with you but I'm wearing my Alpha GMT today on SS strap and it's a very, very hot day! 33ÂºC outside! My wrists tend to swell so what was a good SS strap during the Winter is now tight. And I know that tonight, when temperatures drop (let's hope so!!), the strap will be ok again. Wouldn't be having this problem if the GMT was on a NATO!

Anyway, great watch you have there, wear it in good health!


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> I like that a lot! I would keep the NATO on for now, it's an amazing combination! Looks a lot better than the usual JB NATO.
> 
> I don't know how it is with you but I'm wearing my Alpha GMT today on SS strap and it's a very, very hot day! 33ÂºC outside! My wrists tend to swell so what was a good SS strap during the Winter is now tight. And I know that tonight, when temperatures drop (let's hope so!!), the strap will be ok again. Wouldn't be having this problem if the GMT was on a NATO!
> 
> Anyway, great watch you have there, wear it in good health!


cheers mate good watch for the money, yeah i have the same problem, i find my watch is loose am and tight durung the day, then loose later , worse with a ss on, i do like the nato but gone back to the ss as i dont have a watch with one on so its a nice change, i bet i end up re-fitting the nato though as i like it a lot, 

paul


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2010)

zed4130 said:


>


Like it !.

But any chance of a shufti inside Paul ??.


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

littlealex said:


> zed4130 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


there ya go, i just noticed the 18k mark ?


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

This is still ticking along nicely this am, i might sterile the dial one this one,and possibly age the dial and hands and give it a vintage look,

paul


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

What's it's bph?


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

Clum said:


> What's it's bph?


dont know


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2010)

zed4130 said:


> littlealex said:
> 
> 
> > zed4130 said:
> ...


Tah paul.Seems all present and correct.









Re the 18k stamp,I wonder if this case was originally destined for some sort of gold effect plating ?.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2010)

Clum said:


> What's it's bph?


28,800 i think this one.


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

Anyone got a link to these. I searched eBay, but couldn't find one.


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

clockworks said:


> Anyone got a link to these. I searched eBay, but couldn't find one.


pm sent,


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks


----------

